# Serious wood lathe



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2013)

Now this is a lathe-spinning something that large. 
http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/3574337392.html


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow. This is a serious wood lathe right there. Never heard of the brand before.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2013)

I have never heard of that brand either but it looks like a nice machine. 3 HP it will have some serious torque.  You should but it Mike. You know there is a spinner in you just dying to come out


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a nice machine!


----------



## scrimman (Jan 27, 2013)

So....now I know what it takes to be a serious turner....


----------



## Peter88 (Feb 28, 2013)

I also never here about that brand before but that was looks great machine..


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike ad is gone...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Mike ad is gone...


If you notice this was posted back in january, probably sold and add was removed.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Yup, New guy posted he liked it last night.


----------

